# One Shot Charters, 2014 pics



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Well the season is about done for me, will probably have a couple more fun bottom fishing trips over the next week or two and then it will be full bore flounder fishing. Figured I would post a few of the best pictures from this past season. I was fortunate to have some awesome customers, friends, and family to fish with this past year. The season certainly exceeded my expectations and I am already looking forward to next year!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

More


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

more


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You killed it this year man! If 2014 was any indication of where youre going, 2015 should be awesome!


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks like you had a good season, and some very happy customers.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

This has been an odd year for fishing; difficult at times. Congrats on many successful trips! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm looking forward to some flounder fishing!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice.. Looks like you have a few grouper spots, and that is an awesome YFT !


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice job putting your customers on the fish


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Lots of happy customers!!!


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Great Job*

Any day I can spend with my son's is a good one but the day we went out and caught all those Snapper won't be forgotten anytime soon! Time is limited youngsters make the most of it with those kids:thumbsup: I wish you the best next season Adam.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great job.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Only your second season and you slammed 'em! Great job Capt, I hope I can make a few more trips with you next year.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

You put some huge smiles on some people's faces.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Great trips Captain. Congrats


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Awesome Job Captain :thumbup:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks yall, I appreciate the kind words.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Those are quality specimens ! Those folks will remember catching those fish for a long time.


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

I already forgot and I think I need a refresher.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Boom somebody call NMF and tell them to watch this guy. Killed it capt! good job.


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice pics. Customers look like they had a blast. Congrats


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Good job ! Looks like you got the "knack" for the kings. What ports do you charter out of ? Is it extra to troll for kings or is that in your standard rate ? Thanks


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

fishnhuntguy said:


> Good job ! Looks like you got the "knack" for the kings. What ports do you charter out of ? Is it extra to troll for kings or is that in your standard rate ? Thanks



I primarily fish out of Destin but have the capability to fish Pensacola as well. King fishing is included in the standard rate, and they have just started to show back up consistently. Let me know if I can answer any other questions for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Maybe in June*

May give you a shout in June. Will be in Destin for a week. Love to catch them kings ! :thumbup:


----------

